# Coming on Monday: Euroleague fantasy challenge



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=32&id=88

_

Pittis makes his fantasy team
Euroleague fans, get ready to be part of Euroleague basketball more than ever before! Euroleague Fantasy Challenge is coming your way! This brand-new initiative prepared for you, the fans, was unveiled at a press conference on Friday at Euroleague headquarters in Barcelona, Spain. A simulation game, Euroleague Fantasy Challenge gives each and every visitor to Euroleague.net a chance to manage their own Euroleague team of 10 players._


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I've made my team:

Point Guards:

José Manuel Calderón (Tau)
Sergio Rodriguez (Estudiantes)

SG/SFs

Anthony Parker (Maccabi)
Walter Herrmann (Unicaja)
Rodrigo de la Fuente (Barcelona)
Sergei Monya (CSKA)

PF/Cs

Luis Scola (Tau)
Roberto Dueñas (Barcelona)
Tiago Splitter (Tau)
Marc Gasol (Barcelona)


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

see below


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow are teams are very similar mine is.

PG
Sergio Rodriguez
Victor Sada

SG/SF
Dejean Bodiroga
Juan Carlos Navarro
Sergei Monya
Nikola Loncar

PF/C
Arvydas Sabonis
Tiago Splitter
Marc Gasol 
Roberto Duenas

Taking Sabonis hurt my ability to get much for my PG, but I am banking on Sergio playing like he did this last weekend against Barcelona. Also if Barcelona gets killed I won't get hardly any points with so many players playing for one team.

The quest for the Euroleague title to return to where it belongs starts on Nov. the 4th against AEK. 
GO FC BARCELONA!!!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*A person's gotta be crazy to pick Sabonis*

Sabonis is a run-down, over-the-hill center who is the highest-priced player in that Fantasy League. Using 100 credits on him is lunacy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


He's on my roster, too. :grinning:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Wow are teams are very similar mine is.
> 
> PG
> ...


2 things:

Sada won't play too much, and Sergio is a good choice, because he's very cheap, but I'm not sure he'll play always more minutes than Azofra...
Also Gasol is injured.. I took him because the only decent players that has that price or is cheaper are Andriuskevicius or Bargnani and I'm not sure if they're going to have positive eff.

I hope I helped you if you want to improve your team, anyway, a team with Sabonis and Bodiroga can't be bad


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Name of the Team - " Dream Zalgiris"

Saras Jasikevicius 85 85 0 0

Andres Rodriguez 53 53 0 0

Shooting Guards and Small Forwards 

Arvydas Macijauskas 92 92 0 0

Ramunas Siskauskas 66 66 0 0

Simonas Serapinas 11 11 0 0

Mindaugas Zukauskas 24 24 0 0

Power Forwards and Centers 

Arvydas Sabonis 100 100 0 0

Paulius Jankunas 30 30 0 0

Martynas Andriuskevicius 25 25 0 0

Andrea Bargnani 


500 is not enough for all lithuanians so i bought some bench players from Spain and Italy.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 2 things:
> 
> Sada won't play too much, and Sergio is a good choice, because he's very cheap, but I'm not sure he'll play always more minutes than Azofra...
> ...


Yea I know Sada won't play hardly at all but he was cheap, and if he got in a game he couldn't be much worse than Vlado. Sergio I am hoping gets going strong. Gasol I thought he would be back by december and there weren't many names cheaper that I knew. My main goal is to acquire a high eff. from Sabas and Dejean and hope that my prediction on Navarro comes true. I think this is the year where he goes insane and plays spectacular, then the Wizards will try to make room for him to play here next year, but he will stay and be a superstar for his hometown team.

Thanks for the info, though it is going to be hard trying to change players if someone gets injured on game day, I would be asleep then and then at class during the game.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> 500 is not enough for all lithuanians so i bought some bench players from Spain and Italy.


Andres Rodriguez is Puerto Rican


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Point Guards 

Milos Vujanic (Bologna) 65 
Sergio Rodriguez (Estudiantes) 25 

Shooting Guards and Small Forwards 

Dejan Bodiroga (Barca) 85 
Bootsy Thornton (Siena) 71 
Sergei Monya (CSKA) 37 
Dusan Sakota (PAO) 15 

Power Forwards and Centers 

Dejan Milojevic (Partizan) 85 
Maceo Baston (Maccabi) 75 
Johan Petro (Pau )30 
Pero Antic (AEK) 10


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Point Guards 

Milos Vujanic 65 
Sergio Rodriguez 25 

Shooting Guards and Small Forwards 

Dejan Bodiroga (Barcelona) 85 
Bootsy Thornton (Siena) 71 
Walter Herrmann (Unicaja) 54 
Dusan Sakota (PAO) 15 

Power Forwards and Centers 

Dejan Milojevic (Partizan) 85
Maceo Baston (Maccabi) 75 
Andrea Bargnani (Benetton) 14 
Pero Antic (AEK) 10 

my revised team, Im hoping that Bargnani has a good year but at his price he seems like a steal. Does Antic get any minutes with AEK? he used to be a prospect for the NBA draft a few years ago.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Point Guards 

Milos Vujanic 65 
Sergio Rodriguez 25 

Shooting Guards and Small Forwards 

Dejan Bodiroga 85 
Bootsy Thornton 71 
Nikola Loncar 44
Dusan Sakota 15

Power Forwards and Centers 

Dejan Milojevic 85 
Luis Scola 83
Pero Antic 10 
Andrea Bargnani 14 

 i cant make up my mind, Baston vs Scola and Herrmann vs Loncar. Baston has less competition at PF than Scola has so he might be getting more play time. How is Herrmann playing this year? did he gain all his confidence back? i still have enough money to go after Garbajosa but he is playing in a "new" league and might not be the same as he was with Benetton


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

* Point Guards* 
Sergio Rodriguez 25
Vule Avdalovic 40

* Shooting Guards and Small Forwards* 
Goran Jagodnik 67
Karim Souchu 53
Sergi Vidal 45
Charles Smith 65

* Power Forwards and Centers* 
Ruben Garces 65
Dejan Milojevic 85
Vladimer Boisa 50
Ramon Espuña 5

My current team. Can some of you from spain tell me a bit more about my spanish selections: Rodriguez, vidal, garces... are they good choices? And, yes, Espuna wont play but I figured it is better to have 1 good player instead of 2 avarage so I picked Espuna just to fill a place...
Does someone have a player who is really cheap and will at leat play a few minutes? For example, is Bargnani going to play?
Thanks!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> * Point Guards*
> Sergio Rodriguez 25
> Vule Avdalovic 40
> ...


Rubén Garcés: he's very important to Estudiantes, (17 ppg 9 rpg)
Vidal: He's becoming a good scorer, he's complete (13 ppg 4 rpg 2 apg)
Ramón Espuña: he doesn't play too much, but he's efficient (he hasn't missed a single shot this year, he's averaging 2.7 ppg in 2 mpg.
Sergio Rodríguez: 9 ppg 2 apg


----------

